# North-Midland x-mas dinner Saturday 19th Dec



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I know it's early times yet but snow is already falling in many places on the continent. :roll: So it must be time to plan that special meal :roll:

As per absoluTTe 20 I suggest a meal at my fantastic local Indian restaurant, Barinda, in Wilmslow
http://www.barinda-wilmslow.com/first.html

Add your name to the list on page 3 if you are coming


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

Saturday 19th Dinner - Sunday 20th Dec Cruise gets my vote


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I've got work xmas party on the 18th and a family dinner on the 20th.

So I could do the meal on the 19th, but would have to miss the cruise.

The weekend before is currently free all over.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Cant make any of them as I am working [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Can make the dinner on the Friday 18th, other than that im busy every other day :roll: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

What do people think: would Saturday, 28th November be better for a curry? Perhaps even after a afternoon cruise?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> What do people think: would Saturday, 28th November be better for a curry? Perhaps even after a afternoon cruise?


Working again [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > What do people think: would Saturday, 28th November be better for a curry? Perhaps even after a afternoon cruise?
> ...


You're working too hard. You need a rest


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


I wish you were my gaffer Dani


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Very interested, can do all of those dates but call me old fashioned but i'd prefer a traditional christmas dinner.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't have a clue


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

i'll miss the dinner, but will defo want to join in on a cruise!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You're working too hard. You need a rest
> ...


Perhaps we can arrange that :roll:



audimad said:


> Very interested, can do all of those dates but call me old fashioned but i'd prefer a traditional christmas dinner.


Well, you could always have turkey curry :wink:



TurboTTS said:


> i'll miss the dinner, but will defo want to join in on a cruise!


You will really miss something


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry, count me out, don't fancy a curry.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> Sorry, count me out, don't fancy a curry.


You don't need to have a curry Jeff. There are other dishes on the menue like steak veg and chips, fish 'n' chips, chicken, omelette etc -defo no curry involved there. 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I am easy...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jammyd said:


> I am easy...


Thats what Stephen Gately said


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> jammyd said:
> 
> 
> > I am easy...
> ...


You mean use to say :lol: :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> You're working too hard. You need a rest


No he needs the money to fund his car habit!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

caney said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > You're working too hard. You need a rest
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Sorry for the slow reponse !

Yes, Emma and myself would love to come along and meet up with everyone.

All the dates are OK so just let me know - we'll go with the majority !

Jonathan [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mosschops said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Sorry for the slow reponse !
> 
> ...


YES!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

See both of you real soon


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I could now do the 18th (friday) as my work xmas party has been cancelled.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:


> Well I could now do the 18th (friday) as my work xmas party has been cancelled.


Friday, 18th December sounds good to me too. How about anyone else?

*Steve&Caz (TT Law)?
David&Julie (davidg)?
Ian&Adele (r14n)*

Come on, you know you want to come


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

OK, so far we have:

A3DFU; any
jammyd; any
mosschops, any
bigsyd; Sat 19th Dec
Nem; Fri 18th or Sat 19th Dec
Redscouse; Fri 18th Dec

who else?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I think it will be me X 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jammyd said:


> I think it will be me X 2


ExcellenTT 8)

Updated list:
A3DFU x 1; any
jammyd x 2; any
mosschops x 2; any
bigsyd; Sat 19th Dec
Nem; Fri 18th or Sat 19th Dec
Redscouse; Fri 18th Dec

Let me know how many of you there are please


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Dani,

I can do: 
Friday 18th Dec Dinner - Saturday 19th Cruise
Saturday 19th Dinner - Sunday 20th Dec Cruise

You know I look forward to their curries [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> I can do:
> Friday 18th Dec Dinner - Saturday 19th Cruise
> ...


Especially after you taught them your Naga Moris recipe :roll:

Updated list:
A3DFU x 1; any
jammyd x 2; any
mosschops x 2; any
bigsyd; Sat 19th Dec
Nem; Fri 18th or Sat 19th Dec
Redscouse; Fri 18th Dec
John-H x 1; Fri 18th/Sat 19th/Sun 20th


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Dani,

Saturdays are better for us.

Steve


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

TT Law said:


> Hi Dani,
> 
> Saturdays are better for us.
> 
> Steve


I take it there will be 3 of you, Steve? Are you going to stay over at d'Hotel de Constable? 

Updated list:
A3DFU x 1; any
jammyd x 2; any
mosschops x 2; any
bigsyd; Sat 19th Dec
Nem; Fri 18th or Sat 19th Dec
Redscouse; Fri 18th Dec
John-H x 1; Fri 18th/Sat 19th/Sun 20th
Steve x 3; Sat 19th Dec


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


I only fine tuned it for hotness :wink: Delicious it is as you know


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


Very much so!!! I actually had one last night: yummy [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm probably only going to make it if it's the Saturday, getting over there on a Friday after work will be too much I think.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks like everyone can do Saturday aswell, just have it on the Sat night, i will be missing mind as i cant do the Sat night as ill be at my works agga-do do doooooo! :twisted:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Redscouse said:


> Looks like everyone can do Saturday aswell, just have it on the Sat night, i will be missing mind as i cant do the Sat night as ill be at my works agga-do do doooooo! :twisted:


Can we view it live on Skype Webcam?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

John-H said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like everyone can do Saturday aswell, just have it on the Sat night, i will be missing mind as i cant do the Sat night as ill be at my works agga-do do doooooo! :twisted:
> ...


Im sure i can arrange that John, although im sure you would rather be tucking into your spicy curry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like Saturday, 19th Dec, is the most favoured day then?

We could always stick a meal into the post for you, Paul :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't do 18th but could come along on Saturday 19th. I'd be making my way back from a Friday night Christmas party in Chester, so would be in the area anyway. I'll keep an eye on it and see what date we go for.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> I can't do 18th but could come along on Saturday 19th. I'd be making my way back from a Friday night Christmas party in Chester, so would be in the area anyway. I'll keep an eye on it and see what date we go for.


it is going to be the Saturday, Mark. This seems to be the evening most people are avilable.

So here we go, 
*updated list for Saturday, 19th December:*
A3DFU x 1
jammyd x 2
mosschops x 2
bigsyd x 2
Nem x 2 
John-H x 1
Eric x 2

Please add you names to the list if you want to come. I will book a table this weekend, provisionally for 20 people


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I have now booked the table(s) for Saturday, 19th December, at 7:30pm 

So remember to add your names to the list of us curry freaks :wink:


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

So what plans for a drive before-hand?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> So what plans for a drive before-hand?


Not sure if this is such a good idea to do the drive on the same day but earlier? I had this thought as well but then it is dark by 4pm ,,,, Perhaps a different day, and a lot earlier, will be better?


----------



## rustyrobot (Sep 1, 2009)

Please include me on the list. Look forward to catching up with you all. 
Rusty Robot.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyrobot said:


> Please include me on the list. Look forward to catching up with you all.
> Rusty Robot.


Welcome to the mad house Rusty  and consider yourself included on the list  
See you tonight

*updated list for Saturday, 19th December:*
A3DFU x 1
jammyd x 2
mosschops x 2
bigsyd x 2
Nem x 2 
John-H x 1
Eric x 2
Rust Robot x 1


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Right folks, we have 4 more potential peeps coming:

Al_b x 2 (depending on baby sitter)
Simon&Sharon

Come on then, who else is up for the world's best curry?


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi,

Would love to come to the curry night, some may remember me from the North Wales Meet, Mark, only a single exhaust  , little girl in tow 

Myself and partner Lindsey please. Is there a cruise on Sunday?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

steve collier plus 1 for the curry please Danni


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi all, sorry to have been quiet for some time but I needed to check out the German x-mas markets for the last 10 days 

Mark, I shall add you and "the little girl" to the saturday night curry list and you as well, Steve. Good show 

As for the Sunday cruise, I need to leave this until early next year (a chance for another curry!!!!) as i'm not sure if my suspension will be sorted by the 20th :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

*updated list for Saturday, 19th December:*
A3DFU x 1
jammyd x 2
mosschops x 2
bigsyd x 2
Nem x 2 
John-H x 1
Eric x 2
Rust Robot x 1
mark550455 x2
stevecollier x 2


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

Dani, you can put Deb and myself down as definites, thank you.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Mark Davies said:


> Dani, you can put Deb and myself down as definites, thank you.


I'll put you down right now, Mark [smiley=rifle.gif] 
Oops, sorry :wink: :lol: :lol:



A3DFU said:


> *updated list for Saturday, 19th December:*
> A3DFU x 1
> jammyd x 2
> mosschops x 2
> ...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And the list is growing 



A3DFU said:


> *updated list for Saturday, 19th December:*
> A3DFU x 1
> jammyd x 2
> mosschops x 2
> ...


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

danni, its Steve Collier plus 1 and not 2.
Steve


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

linda was just saying she is looking forward to this


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> danni, its Steve Collier plus 1 and not 2.
> Steve


I know Steve. It's Stevex2 = 1x2 = 2; not Setve+2 :wink:

That's just for myself to make counting quicker :lol:



bigsyd said:


> linda was just saying she is looking forward to this


Me too ,,,, yum - yum [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Ditto, im starving the food in Holland is ...........


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> Ditto, im starving the food in Holland is ...........


chips and mayo? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I must stop eating curry so I've got it to look forward to


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto, im starving the food in Holland is ...........
> ...


So true. But im in a hotel with a Chinese and a Steak house attached as franchises so its all good here apart from the mayo.
God, i need an indian, The taste of those spices has me salivating........ :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I must stop eating curry so I've got it to look forward to


You'll look like a curry if you're not careful :wink: :lol:



stevecollier said:


> God, i need an indian, The taste of those spices has me salivating........ :wink:


Well, you're in for a treat Steve


----------



## mark550455 (Nov 4, 2009)

Sorry but something has come up this weekend, can you please remove Mark and Lindsey. Hope I haven't caused any inconvenience, if so please accept my apologies.

Regards

Mark


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mark550455 said:


> Sorry but something has come up this weekend, can you please remove Mark and Lindsey. Hope I haven't caused any inconvenience, if so please accept my apologies.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Mark


No worries, Mark.

Enjoy your weekend and I'll see you some time in the future 

updated list for Saturday, 19th December:
A3DFU x 1
jammyd x 2
mosschops x 2
bigsyd x 2
Nem x 2 
John-H x 1
rustyrobot x 1
stevecollier x 2
Mark Davis x 2
Simon&Sharon = 2


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani,
> ...


Hi danni, i wont be staying over.
Steve x 2


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> Hi Dani, i wont be staying over.
> Steve x 2


That's fine Steve. 

Tables are booked for 7:30pm


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

A3DFU said:


> stevecollier said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dani, i wont be staying over.
> ...


ok. see you then..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

stevecollier said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > stevecollier said:
> ...


  [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And for SatNav users, Barinda's address is:

2 HAWTHORN LANE - WILMSLOW - SK9 1AA

There is a private car park behind the restaurant with access from Church Street. The entrance to the car park is between the meditarranean restaurant Ayo Gurkhai ans Spruce, the cleaners, roughly opposite Waitrose


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

So this is the latest list for tonight:

A3DFU x 1
mosschops x 2
bigsyd x 2
Nem x 2 
John-H x 1
rustyrobot x 1
stevecollier x 2
Mark Davis x 2
Simon&Sharon = 2

See you all soon


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Have a good time guys shame i can't make it. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks Daz; perhaps next time round


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

has jammyd cancelled


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

bigsyd said:


> has jammyd cancelled


yes, he has: family issues


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Sorry guys, I have ill family to deal with, hope you enjoy yourselves


----------



## mosschops (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi Dani,

Thanks for organising another good meal (even if I did only have chicken and chips) - Im branching out - I did have a Garlic Nann too !

Good to meet some new faces and hope everyone has a good Christmas and Happy and Healthy 2010.

Jonathan & Emma


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Thanks Danni and nice to meet some new faces, Johnathan and Emma.
Steve and Julie


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks all who came for venturing out in the snow! It was good to meet up again 

And perhaps we should have summer curry too :roll: 

Oh, and I was shocked to see you eat nan bread, Jonathan!! I never knew you had it in you :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Sorry we didn't make it, we got about half way and the sky opened up so we decided it best to turn back 

We ended up stopping for some food near home, then by the time we got back we could only just get up the hill and home. So I think it was a good choice even tho we missed the curry.

Definitely think we need another one arranging soon so we can make it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Nem said:


> Sorry we didn't make it, we got about half way and the sky opened up so we decided it best to turn back
> 
> We ended up stopping for some food near home, then by the time we got back we could only just get up the hill and home. So I think it was a good choice even tho we missed the curry.
> 
> Definitely think we need another one arranging soon so we can make it


Sorry you couldn't make it. It was a good one. Next time


----------

